# MAC foundation shades - Estee Lauder double wear shades



## xcoco (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi,

I have always used MAC studio fix fluid foundation and tried Estee Lauder double wear once since I heard so much great reviews about it and find that it covers and stays on alot better than MAC studio fix fluid, but I really have trouble choosing the right shade.

I used to wear NW shades when I was lighter but when I got more tan, I noticed that the NW shades were either too pink or orange so I switched to NC shades. I always avoided yellow-based foundations since I hate looking yellow even if my skin is more golden than pink but the darker NC shades aren't too yellow. I sometimes use an NW powder on top to make it look less yellow.

I really don't know which shade to buy. I use MAC SFF in NC37 because I do not want to look too dark with bronzer & all but I am actually an NC40. I know a girl who is also a MAC NC40 and uses the Estee Lauder double wear in tawny. I tried it and it looked so light and VERY yellow! I don't know which shade to pick and the MUA at Estee Lauder are so not helpful... but I really want to buy the double wear foundation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Help please!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 9, 2010)

I am NC40 and I wear Tawny.


----------



## xcoco (Apr 9, 2010)

Is Tawny more or less yellow than MAC NC shades? 
& is it darker or lighter than NC40? 

I just tried it at the counter once and foundations usually never look really good on me when it is applied by a MUA & they never apply the same way I do... The sample I got was way too dark for me (5 color range... LOL)


----------



## Dollfaced (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi, I noticed the same thing with my skin. Foundation is ALWAYS waaay too yellow or pink for me.. Nothing ever quite matched (the closest match I've ever gotten was 127 in MUFE HD) .
Then I started learning about skintones and realized my skin might have an *olive* undertone. Sooo I did some research --

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f188/s...colour-133231/

^^THIS really helped.
def try it, any bright green eyeshadow, preferably matte finish. you only need a tiny amount. I tried this tip with my estee lauder doublewear (i also use tawny .. its a bit dark for me, but try the next shade up, it should work for you) and it works perfectly. You should only mix it with a yellow based foundation though, pink foundations will turn gray.
If you're not willing to use pigment or eyeshadow, try MUFE. Their shades are great! The undertones are not extremely obvious unlike most foundations.


----------



## Dollfaced (Apr 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xcoco* 

 
_Is Tawny more or less yellow than MAC NC shades? 
& is it darker or lighter than NC40? 

I just tried it at the counter once and foundations usually never look really good on me when it is applied by a MUA & they never apply the same way I do... The sample I got was way too dark for me (5 color range... LOL)_

 
Its a bit less yellow..not sure if its lighter but i would think so.

If youre around nc40 and tawny is too dark for you, then its silly that I would get matched to such a dark shade. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think I'm actually going to go back and get a shade lighter.


----------



## xcoco (Apr 9, 2010)

I find tawny too light for me LOL
I tried MUFE hd foundation and didn't really like it >.<
What MAC shade are you?


----------



## Dollfaced (Apr 9, 2010)

OH okay haha.
Ehh around nc30 right now. once summer comes it will probably go up to nc37.


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 9, 2010)

So Tawny is too light for you? I would try Wheat(neutral) and Shell Beige(warm) next. You might have good luck getting Shell Beige and Tawny so you can costum mix ur shade winter-summer.


----------



## xcoco (Apr 10, 2010)

I would prefer not having to mix shades but I will go try out other shades tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you


----------



## turkishdelightx (May 10, 2010)

I`m having the same problem but the other way round lol!Ok so first I got 'matched' (lol) at mac and aparantly I`m a nw25,erm do not think so,I looked wayyy tooo orange,so I switched to dw and got matched to Tawny,nope yellow and and too pale so I went back and got matched to shell beige,my perfect foundation colour!for when I`m tan anyway.I wish I knew what I was in mac!Sorry this isn`t much help but take a look at shell beige and see what you think,its the next one up from Tawny so I`m told but aprantly its got less yellow undertones.


----------



## User67 (May 13, 2010)

I am a MAC NC40 & my closest match in Double Wear is Tawny, but it's still too pink for me. So I just stick with my Fix Fluid. I wish Double Wear would come out with more truly yellow based shades


----------



## turkishdelightx (Oct 8, 2010)

I have been matched to an nw25 in mac before which I found was slightly too light and seemed to oxidise,somedays I found myself looking totally orange.I wear a mixture of tawny and shell beige in double wear and thats my perfect shade.Does anyone know what to suggest in terms of mac shades?


----------



## samooo (Oct 31, 2013)

Hey everyone,

  I am shade NC37 in MAC Studiofix liquid.

  In the past, I have been matched up as being shell beige...and then wheat.

  They looked perfect under the lights in the store, however, in natural light, it was a completely different story.
  I realised that as I have yellowy undertones and I am quite fair, no matter what I was matched to...whether it was dark or light, they were not a good enough match for me. A pink toned foundation will always make a yellow toned person look grey unless the colour of the foundation is dark enough to mask your whole face.

  When the new shades of foundation came in (more yellow), I tried Cashew. This was a bit too dark but I instantly fell in love with the glow it gave me rather than the usually ashy colour..this finished and I tried Rattan. This was in the number 2 range (2W2) which was a great way down from the original 5's I was matched to. However, due to the yellow undertones, it matched perfectly.

  Conclusion: NC37= 2W2/3W2

  PS...compared to MAC's NC37, the new ELDW yellowy shades are still not as yellow. However, as ELDW is long-lasting and matte, I prefer this.


----------

